# Hilton Head Grande Ocean or Surf Watch?



## Lydlady (Apr 16, 2019)

I have never been to Hilton Head and had put in a request for late Spring of 2020, for Grande Ocean.  Today I was matched to Surf Watch which I took (with an ePlus so I could possibly get Grande Ocean later on). 

Especially for those who have been to both, what do you like and not like about each?


----------



## cissy (Apr 17, 2019)

Grande Ocean is the most popular, probably due to it's location within Sea Pines, but I actually prefer Surfwatch for it's more natural setting.  They are both wonderful.


----------



## kwelty (Apr 17, 2019)

Surfwatch is newer but most of the units are a longish walk to the beach, there are shuttles on call to take you though.  There is more going on around Grande Ocean which is close to Coligny and Sea Pines but not in it.  I would be happy with either one.  The main thing is if the unit has an ocean view.


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 17, 2019)

With Grande Ocean, you get a free car pass to enter into Sea Pines and see the town each and every day.  You don't have that with Surfwatch and have to pay a daily fee which I think but am not sure is $7.00 per day.  Patrick


----------



## jme (Apr 17, 2019)

Berea1 said:


> With Grande Ocean, you get a free car pass to enter into Sea Pines and see the town each and every day.  You don't have that with Surfwatch and have to pay a daily fee which I think but am not sure is $7.00 per day.  Patrick



it's now $8 per day for vehicles....

and at GO you also get bike passes into Sea Pines where the very best and most beautiful paths 
on the island are located.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 18, 2019)

GO is a great location and walking distance to restaurants, and a five minute drive to over 50.  Units are a little older, but still nice.  Beach foot print is awesome and no unit is more than a five minute walk to touching the water.  Surfwatch is very far from the water.  Great units, but location is just okay.  You need to drive to everything and nothing is really in walking distance.  If you love nature and don't mind the walk to the beach then Surfwatch would be a great choice.  Units are newer and more modern in terms of villa layout. No comparison to me. I love the GO location and proximity to the water.  You will be happy with either.


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> GO is a great location and walking distance to restaurants, and a five minute drive to over 50.  Units are a little older, but still nice.  Beach foot print is awesome and no unit is more than a five minute walk to touching the water.  Surfwatch is very far from the water.  Great units, but location is just okay.  You need to drive to everything and nothing is really in walking distance.  If you love nature and don't mind the walk to the beach then Surfwatch would be a great choice.  Units are newer and more modern in terms of villa layout. No comparison to me. I love the GO location and proximity to the water.  You will be happy with either.



All units at Grande Ocean have been totally renovated within the past year. Unit decor is almost dead-equal to Barony & Surfwatch,
as the decorator for all three projects chose from the same design scheme of modern, contemporary fixtures and products.
GO has been renovated more recently than both Barony & Surfwatch, so actually their villas appear newer/nicer at present,
but that changes each time a resort renovates or refurbishes on their repeating schedules, to which Marriott commendably and faithfully adheres.
Hard to tell them apart, though, as they now have the same feel, which was, and remains, the ongoing plan.

I do like Barony's new color scheme and master showers best---imho, the best renovation of the three in recent years.
And I've read of many that concur. They did a fantastic job of that, but the quality of the interiors of GO, B, and SW are equal.

GO's units happen to be the largest in sq footage of the Big 3 resorts, which is well established and noticeable when occupied.
Barony is 2nd, Surfwatch 3rd with smallest sq footage.

The location of Grande Ocean is superior to Barony and Surfwatch in several ways. Not only proximity to the best and most numerous restaurants
and to Harbour Town, South Beach, and Coligny Plaza, but also to the best bike trails and more.
And the beach itself------Marriott chose GO's location first, remember, on the widest stretch of beach on the island.
And since GO is just outside the Sea Pines gate, it translates into free SP vehicle and bike passes, and that is huge
because SP has the most beautiful and renowned bike trails on the island....and maybe anywhere in the southeast, imho.

Aside from my personal plaudits regarding Grande Ocean, none of the above is a knock on Barony or Surfwatch, however........
All three of these Marriott resorts are vastly different in footprint and feel,
so they could never be compared fairly, "apples to apples".
All three are superb, about as nice as you can get.....in fact there are no other resorts on the island even close, imho.
The new Hilton is nice in quality, of course, but the smallish villas and overall resort footprint leave a lot to be desired.

Many like me prefer GO and everything about it, all plusses---- but Barony has plusses too, and in deference to Surfwatch,
it has the most picturesque & natural feel because it's located in and amongst a very large open marshland setting,
undisturbed by the development in a thoughtful way.
That fact alone appeals to a lot of folks, and to me too, and it's something the other resorts don't and won't ever have.
It's farther from the ocean, granted, but that is overcome by the setting. Surfwatch also without doubt has the best indoor pool...
the only 2 outdoor pools there at SW, however, are rather small and isolated, yet adequate, but the indoor pool is gorgeous.
Barony's indoor pool is second best and GO's indoor pool is third.

GO's closeness to the ocean and the fact that more villas have ocean views by far (both direct & indirect), than the others,
make GO our undeniable favorite for family vacations. Our kids grew up there and still prefer it.
Here are a few of the plusses for GO that make the difference for us:
the 3 huge mega-pools at GO, plus lap pool (not to mention the unique features of the Dolphin Pool),
the 150-ft long raised oceanfront deck (literally bordering the dunes) which are unique to GO,
the largest number of lounge chairs (more poolside and "other" lounge chairs available all over the resort by far),
the many swings randomly situated around the resort,
the more numerous hot tubs, the 2 huge fire pit areas with big-chair & sofa seating, the multitude of large grill & picnic areas,
the outdoor game areas (bocce ball, shuffleboard, corn hole, table tennis), the large putting green,
and the beautiful and peaceful lagoon area...... all add to the runaway number of extras we enjoy at GO.

BTW, a new expanded activities center is under construction, and a new lobby/front desk area is next on the agenda.
Also, GO enjoys a full-time office on site for an Interval International representative who helps with anything related to its services.

It is obvious from Marriott owners that all Big 3 resorts are much loved at Hilton Head, and each has a fiercely loyal following.
Any of the three are more than wonderful, and highly worthy of being chosen for a lifetime of family vacations 
based on individual preferences.

We own at two and rent the other occasionally, so we enjoy the different feels at different times of the year.
Bottom line, no one can go wrong with any of them. Thank goodness they are different.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 20, 2019)

Marty, I stayed at GO for Thanksgiving and I must have had one of the last units to be refurbished.  Can't wait to see the new decor.

It's really funny that people have different tastes.  I love Barony and my wife doesn't.  We both love GO so that's where we end up most of the time.  

Also, in the non-beach seasons, don't overlook Harbor Club at Harbortown.  The units are huge and the location is terrific in Seapines.  Some units have a wonderful view of the sound.


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> Marty, I stayed at GO for Thanksgiving and I must have had one of the last units to be refurbished.  Can't wait to see the new decor.
> 
> It's really funny that people have different tastes.  I love Barony and my wife doesn't.  We both love GO so that's where we end up most of the time.
> 
> Also, in the non-beach seasons, don't overlook Harbor Club at Harbortown.  The units are huge and the location is terrific in Seapines.  Some units have a wonderful view of the sound.




Here's my definitive comment on the Hilton Head Big 3 Marriotts (Grande Ocean, Barony, & SurfWatch):
      Variety is the spice of life.  And with those Big 3 resorts, there are no      compromises in that variety.

We also rent Harbor Club (Sea Pines) and Harbour Pointe (Shelter Cove) occasionally, and enjoy both....
For HC you have to get a top floor for that limited "straightaway" inland waterway view (unit layout is great though),
but HP has numerous villas with waterway views (180 degree views!) and we adore that.....
very, very beautiful and quiet and relaxing. Those are growing on us.


----------

